# Probleme mit AVG und Festplatte!



## Delta458 (12. Mai 2007)

Ich habe AVG antivirus installiert. 

Dann hat er einen Virus in der Festplatte gefunden (ctfmon.exe). Den habe ich heilen lassen. Der Virus wurde entfernt, ABER wenn ich die Festplatte öffnen will, kommt die Nachricht: "Zugriff verweigert!"

MIT rechtem Mausklick und Öffnen FUNKTIONIERT ES JEDOCH!. Nur bei Doppelklick nicht. 

Ausserdem habe ich eine versteckte Datei namen $Vault$.avg in der Festplatte gefunden! 

Ich habe: 
Versucht die Festplatte als Admin zu öffnen --> GEHT NICHT!
Die Datei  $Vault$.avg entfernt --> GEHT NICHT!
Rechter Mausklick auf die Festplatte dann auf öffnen --> GEHT, ABER Ich will die festplatte mit Doppelklick öffnen! Aber bei Doppelklick kommt der Error wie gesagt, 

Komisch oder?

Für jede nützliche Hilfe bin ich euch sehr dankbar! 

Delta


----------



## huwi (12. Mai 2007)

HI!

Die $ Datei ist glaube ich nicht schlimm... überall wo ein $ im name ist ist dies nur eine Sicherungsdatei, was jedoch komisch ist, ist das sie sich nicht löschen lässt....

versuch mal nicht nur antivir sondern vielleicht

-Hajack This!
-Lavasoft Adware SE
(beides kostenlos   )

damit deine Festplatte zu durchkämmen.... googel einfach mal danach, du wirst direkt etwas finden....  

MFG
Huwi


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. Mai 2007)

Hast du es mal im abgesichertem Modus probiert?
Wo lag diese Datei bevor sie gelöscht wurde ? ctfmon.exe gehört doch irgendwie zu Office?

@Huwi: Die Programme suchen aber nicht wirklich nach Viren, und falls ein Virus da ist sollte AVG den wohl finden, falls es keinen findet werden auch die beiden keinen Virus finden.

Deaktivere auch mal AVG komplett (Programm Beenden, nichtnur stoppen)


----------



## huwi (13. Mai 2007)

kann sein.....

ich war mir auch nit ganz sicher.... aber der abgesicherte Modus könnte wirklick klappen....

gute Idee 


Huwi


----------



## soyo (13. Mai 2007)

@huwi: Dateien mit einem Dollarzeichen im Dateinamen sind nicht gleich zwingend Systemdateien. 

Nun zu der Festplatte. Über die Ordneroptionen (z.B. Über Arbeitsplatz Menu > Extras > Ordneroptionen) im Reiter Ansicht die 'Einfache Dateifreigabe verwenden' deaktivieren. 
In den Eigenschaften der Festplatte findest du nun einen neuen Reiter Sicherheit. Dort prüfst du bitte ob dein Benutzerkonto(Administrator?) volle Berechtigung auf diese Festplatte hatte, wenn nicht ändere das.

Gruß soyo


----------



## Delta458 (13. Mai 2007)

Ansicht die 'Einfache Dateifreigabe verwenden'  KANN ICH NICHT FINDEN. 

Bei einem Rechtsklick auf Festplatte und Eigenschaften--- > gibt es nur den Reiter Freigabe

Im Abgesicherten Modus habe ich das selbe. Ich glaube es hängt mit AVG zusammen. Wenn er die ctfmon.exe datei nicht gelöscht hätte, dann hätte ich ganz normalen Zugriff. Ich habe AVG auch komplett deinstalliert. Kein Erfolge

Ich habe Windows Home SP2 32bit

Delta

PS: Wie kann ich eigentlich Bilder in das Forum einfügen?


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Mai 2007)

http://www.imageshak.us dort hochladen, und dann hier verlinken.

Die Datei ctfmon.exe ist eigentlich keine essentielle Datei, Windows sollte ohne sie theoretisch einfach so weiterfunktionieren.
Ich vermute dass da irgendetwas anderes nicht stimmt.

Edit: Ich kenn das Problem doch irgendwoher, ich vermute bei dir ist der Registryeintrag für das Handling der Laufwerke im Explorer Zerschossen...
Die Datei kannst du übrigens mit Unlocker (google) löschen.

Was das Problem mit dem Öffnen der Festplatte betrifft, ich weis echt nichtmehr wie ich das damals auf dem anderem Rechner behoben hab.


----------



## Delta458 (14. Mai 2007)

:-((( 

Kann da echt keiner helfen?

Also das problem hängt mit der registry zusammen. doch schon etwas!


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Mai 2007)

Ich versuch gerade den Eintrag der dafür zuständig ist zu finden.
Bei mir war damals das selbe Problem bei Ordnern vorhanden.

Aber das war damals schon mehr Glück als Verstand.

Beim Doppelklick wird nämlich von der Explorer.exe überprüft welche externe Anwendung für den Vorgang eingetragen ist. Im Normalfall wird das bei Laufwerken zur explorer.exe zurückgeleitet und sie öffnet das Laufwerk. Ist kein Eintrag oder ein falscher vorhanden.. nunja passiert nichts...

Edit: Geh mal im Explorer auf "Extras > Ordneroptionen > Dateitypen" ziemlich am Anfang der Liste sollte sich "(keine) Datenträger" finden, den Eintrag markieren und dann auf "Erweitert" klicken.

Und mach davon mal einen Screenshot, oder sag uns was dort steht


----------



## Delta458 (15. Mai 2007)

Hier ist der SCreenshot. 








Bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Das mit den Bildern funktioniert hier irgendwie nicht ganz!

Delta


----------



## soyo (15. Mai 2007)

Starte in den Abgesicherten Modus. (F8 beim Booten drücken)
Dort meldest du dich als Administrator an. Über die Eigenschaften der Festplatte hast du nun einen Reiter Sicherheit. Dieses öffnest du und gibst dir(Administrator?) Vollzugriff.


----------



## Delta458 (16. Mai 2007)

Ich DAS PROBLEM GEFUNDEN, Kenne aber keine LÖSUNG. 
Hier ist der Screenshot:
http://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=error1fm0.png

"OPEN (O)" Muss schwar markiert sein, NICHT "Suchen"

Wie kann ich das ändern?

Delta


----------

